# Gaming PC für Anfänger 1200€



## Chili999 (3. März 2015)

*Gaming PC für Anfänger 1200€*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir jetzt einen Gamingrechner zusammenstellen. Mein Preislimit liegt bei 1200€. Leider habe ich kaum Ahnung, weshalb ich mir erhoffe hier Hilfe zu bekommen.

Ich spiele schon Jahrelang auf einen Gaminglaptop und wollte jetzt mal einen PC haben, da ich hoffe hierbei nicht alle 2-3 Jahre einen komplett neuen PC kaufen zu müssen.

Ich würde gerne bei einem bestimmten Händler bestellen, da ich dort den PC auch zusammen bauen lassen kann. Würde mich da erst mal nicht ran trauen. Bei meinem Budget muss noch eine Windows Version dabei sein, da ich hier keine habe für den PC.

Ich schreibe mal hier das rein was ich mir ausgesucht habe, aber bin nicht so erfahren und weiß nicht ob da vielleicht etwas nicht zusammen passt.

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-4790 in-a-Box
Mainboard: ASRock B85 Anniversary, Sockel 1150, ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower - black, ohne Netzteil
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
Netzteil: be quiet! PURE POWER L8 600W
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Optisches Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB schwarz

Preis wäre hier bei 1.117,19€ mit Windows und Montage.

Als Alternative hätte ich einen Fertigrechner von Medion für 1.199€ mit dem gleichen Prozessor und gleicher Grafikkarte. Da wäre nur noch eine SSD mit 128GB und 16GB Arbeitspeicher dabei. Klingt für mich eigentlich nach einem guten Preis, nur weiß ich nicht ob es da bei Medion einen Hacken gibt.

Hoffe ihr könnt mich hier aufklären 

MfG Chili999


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2015)

Nimm lieber den Xeon E3-1231v3 - der ist fast identisch zum core i7, nur dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat und biliger ist, und vlt. ein BISSCHEN weniger Takt, was man aber nicht merkt. ALs Board dafür ein etwas besseres, am besten H97-Chipsatz (steht im Namen) - z-B.ein ASRock H97 Pro4 oder Gigabyte GA-H97-UD3 für um die 80€

Beim Netzteil reicht locker eines mit 500W aus, würde da eines um die 60-70€ nehmen oder - wenn Kabelmanagement nicht wichtig ist - dann das Be Quiet System Power 7 mit 500W.

Wie teuer soll denn den MSI GTX 970 sein? Je nach Preis wäre eine andere halt besser.


----------



## Chili999 (3. März 2015)

Der Xeon wird dort leider nicht angeboten. Nur die core i7, i5 un co.

Als Board  würde ich dann auch das ASRock H97 Pro4 nehmen.

Mein Netzteil kostet auf der Internetseite 72,07€ wäre ja dann im Preisrahmen. Kann ich das dann nehmen oder soll ich mir trotzdem eins mit 500W aussuchen?

Die Grafikkarte kostet dort 359,83€.


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2015)

Das Netzteil kannst du ruhig nehmen, das ist auf jeden Fall trotzdem gut. 360€ sind schon was sportlich, denn eine kaum schwächere AMD R9 290 kostet nur 280€, und es gibt auch passable (Lautstärke) GTX 970 zwischen 320-340€, aber es wäre noch okay. Vor allem wenn Du gerne lieber bei "Deinem" Händler kaufen willst.


----------



## Chili999 (3. März 2015)

Habe eine Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC für 306,79€ dort gefunden. Bringt das was mit dem dritten Lüfter? Soweit ich das sehe hat die Radeon R9 290 einen niedrigeren Preis, dafür aber einen höheren Stromverbrauch. Wäre auf Dauer gesehen die Geforce 970 billiger?

Da du zum Fertigrechner nichts gesagt hast nehme ich mal an, dass das eine schlechte Idee ist?


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2015)

Ich weiß leider nicht, was der Medion so GENAU für Bauteile hat - aber der Preis hört sich gut an, auch wenn da ein billiges Board, Netzteil usw. drin sein sollte. Bei der Grafikkarte wäre die Frage, ob die vlt nur einen einzigen Lüfter hat = lauter...   du kämst mit selber zusammenstellen aber vlt was günstiger weg und kannst auch die Teile nehmen, die du wirklich haben willst und die auch 100%ig top für den Preis sind.

Wegen der 2-3 Lüfter: 3 Lüfter können idR langsamer drehen als 2, um die gleiche Menge Luft zu befördern, so dass das noch leiser ist - aber es hängt auch von der Lüftergröße und dem Kühlkörper ab. Ein Mieser Kühler und sehr kleine Lüfter, dann sind auch 3 Lüfter lauter als 2 Lüfter, die was größer und auf einem sehr guten Kühlkörper montiert sind  

Die R9 290 braucht BIS ZU 100W mehr bei VOLLER Last. D.h. wenn du jeden Tag im Jahr 2 Stunden spielst, dann sind das pro Jahr ca 15-20€ mehr an Stromkosten.


----------



## Chili999 (3. März 2015)

Vielen dank für die Aufklärung und Tipps 

Für leichte Anwendungen würde ich eher meinen Laptop nehmen. Der PC wäre wohl zu 90% nur zum Spielen an. Im Durchschnitt könnte es ungefähr hinkommen mit dem 2 Stunden pro Tag im Jahr. Ich überlege mir das noch mit der Grafikkarte und bestelle dann morgen die Komponenten mit der Radeon oder Geforce.

Mit den Medion Rechner lasse ich es dann sein.

Wie lange würden die Komponenten für Videospiele ungefähr halten bis ich was austauschen muss? Mir ist es nicht wichtig immer auf volle Grafik zu spielen. Mittlere Einstellungen im späteren verlauf würden mich nicht stören


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2015)

Also, es wäre verwunderlich, wenn das nicht mind 2 Jahre hält, bevor du vlt. wieder "mehr" willst - und dann wäre es auch ganz sicher erst Mal mit ner neuen Grafikkarte für dann erneut 250-350€ getan, um alles auf Max zu spielen.  Denn grad die CPU-Anforderungen: die orientieren sich an dem, was die Spielekonsolen schaffen, weil die Spiele im Kern ja noch auf den Konsolen ebenfalls laufen sollen. Und da ist in den nächsten 5-6 Jahren ja nix neues an Konsolen zu erwarten und somit auch nur langsam ansteigende Anforderungen bei PC-Games, was die CPU angeht.


----------



## iPol0nski (3. März 2015)

Das ist nicht immer leicht zu sagen, denn man weis ja nie was sich die Spiele Entwickler neues einfallen lassen. Allerdings geht ja in letzter Zeit der Trend ohnehin dazu ein Spiel für Konsolen zu machen und später erst für PC zu Kovertieren oder wie man das nennt  Die Konsolen die aber Hardware Technisch weit hinter einem PC wie deinem! Von daher ist zu erwarten das dein PC auch die nächsten 2-3 Jahre keine Probleme haben wird. Was aber genau kommt kann niemand vorhersagen xD


----------



## Chili999 (4. März 2015)

Wollte ja nur eine grobe Abschätzung haben 

Habe die Teile jetzt bestellt und kann es kaum erwarten bis es bei mir ankommt ^^

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------

